# What are the advantages of having a fat partner?



## Blockierer (Aug 28, 2017)

A lot has been written about the handicaps of having a fat partner. Arm chairs, seats on buses, stairs are too high and so on.
So, FA/FFAs write down, what do think is an advantage?

Lets start: 
- We always get the table with the most space in a restaurant.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 28, 2017)

I think the first advantage, is having a fat partner 

Here is a very related link, "What are the advantages of being fat" from the weight board.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109789


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 28, 2017)

You don't have to worry (as much) about breaking something when in the throes of acrobatic sex.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 28, 2017)

We're always up for a good meal or tasty snack I tend to eat a lot more and more often with a fat partner.


----------



## Tad (Aug 28, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> I think the first advantage, is having a fat partner



This! ^^^^^^ So many times this :wubu:

Also:

- If you buy them anything that can need sizing, it shows that you put thought and effort into it and didn't just grab the first thing you saw at Sears.

- More to snuggle up to on a cold winter's night.

- If you are also fat, then they inherently understand some of the issues you might be facing with less explanation required.

- You are less apt to be pressured to join certain activities with other couples (ok, this may only be a benefit if you are an introvert who sees no appeal in being stuck with the same people for hours or days on end)


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 28, 2017)

You are always amazed and aroused whether she's coming or going!


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 28, 2017)

I love PDA with a fat partner. I love seeing other couples doing it too. But I loved taking part in it. I don’t know if it’s a kink or what. I know I have increasing posted about if over the last year. I am not saying an all-out gropefest. Flirting in front of people. Random kissing. If we are standing looking at something, putting my arm around her. Holding hands. If we are walking and turn around placing my hand on her butt as we turn. I get a bit of a rush if it gets noticed.


----------



## Tad (Aug 28, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> I love PDA with a fat partner. I love seeing other couples doing it too. But I loved taking part in it. I don’t know if it’s a kink or what. I know I have increasing posted about if over the last year. I am not saying an all-out gropefest. Flirting in front of people. Random kissing. If we are standing looking at something, putting my arm around her. Holding hands. If we are walking and turn around placing my hand on her butt as we turn. I get a bit of a rush if it gets noticed.



Yes!

If nothing else, I always figure that this makes it clear that it isn't "Oh, he tolerates her weight because they've been long married" or "Oh, he settled" or whatever. I think she is hot-hot-hot, and I (fairly low key) like to show that to the world. And maybe especially around other couples where one of them is fat, as once in a while afterwards I'll get a little smile or nod or something as if to say "I know what you mean" and I just love those rare moments.

ETA: Also sometimes around younger, apparently single, fat folk. Maybe especially if they are out with a bunch of thin friends. To sort of say "Hey, you can be big and adored!" although of course younger adults seldom show any response to the goings on of people a couple of decades older than them, and I've never been sure if it is even noticed.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 28, 2017)

Tad said:


> Yes!
> 
> If nothing else, I always figure that this makes it clear that it isn't "Oh, he tolerates her weight because they've been long married" or "Oh, he settled" or whatever. I think she is hot-hot-hot, and I (fairly low key) like to show that to the world. And maybe especially around other couples where one of them is fat, as once in a while afterwards I'll get a little smile or nod or something as if to say "I know what you mean" and I just love those rare moments.



Glad to hear I am not alone!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 29, 2017)

With a fat partner you have safer sex: no sharp edges.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> With a fat partner you have safer sex: no sharp edges.


 No, just slippery when wet, lol!


----------



## landshark (Aug 30, 2017)

I think FF gave the most definitive answer up front: having a fat partner! Everyone wants to be with a hot partner and this is what's hot to me!

I also agree with him that it's important to project to others that I have not settled with this woman but I feel blessed to be with her. My wife and I give frequent PDA though nothing over the top. We kiss but we don't make out. We hold hands and enjoy each other's company. I don't want anyone thinking I married this woman and she got fat and I'm not happy about the way things have turned out. I want anyone who sees us to think, "there's a guy who knows he has something special!"

And of course it's less about what people think so much as interacting with my wife in a way that SHE knows I know I have something good. That means investing the effort even when nobody else is around to see us.

Other advantages...well sex with a fat partner is like no other experience in the world. It's nothing short of amazing. Mind blowing. I've heard people say fat girls try harder but that's not true. Fat girls are just better.


----------



## ScouseFA (Aug 31, 2017)

Well put simply fat women are hot. They've got delightful soft yielding flesh, tend to look younger than their years, and endless curves. To use the old adage 'there's more to love', there's also more to explore that is constantly changing. Also while it takes more effort in bed with a fat woman the rewards are so much better!


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm sure I've written this on another website, but let me see if I can word this as a direct response to the original post.

First is the size and the feeling of weight to it. There's a sort of physical substance to fat, which makes it hard to ignore a person, physically, when they're big like that. A fat person draws the gaze much more readily than a thin one, and is harder to lose track of because they take up more room, and more of it is centrally-located. It also makes their touch feel more significant and such, but this is, for me, the most minor aspect.

Secondly, the shape. Whether round, lumpy or covered in rolls and ripples, fat takes the most beautiful shapes, and in some cases, even accentuates the most beautiful parts of a woman's body. My main point here is simply that on a woman, fat is very flattering.

Finally, and most centrally, is the feeling of fat when it's touched, rubbed or squeezed. This is perhaps the primary boast of fatness, and it gives fat people a gift that thin people just don't have at all. Thin girls do have curves of their own, and they aren't *weightless,* but they don't have that feeling of comforting (much less overwhelming) softness to them, which makes tensions melt away and calms troubled hearts. The touch of a fat person produces a wave of soothing delight, which is the ultimate experience for a touch-oriented person like myself. It's the best feeling in the world, and it's the main reason why I'm fat myself. I don't want to run the risk of not having any nice, fat arms within reach to squeeze and/or massage when I'm feeling stressed.

Of course, I could go into greater detail on any of these points, explain what I love about specific parts of a fat woman and why, what kinds of good things fat brings out in different kinds of situations, and so on (there are a ton of specific motions and behaviors about fat people in general, which bring to mind one of these major realities of fatness,) but these are the main reasons why fatness is a good and positive thing, not just for a partner, but for anyone.


----------

